
AI and Tattoos: How We Built a Neural Network for Tattoo Style Recognition - mewm
https://blog.tattoodo.io/ai-and-tattoos-how-we-built-a-neural-network-for-tattoo-style-recognition-6e641df99a05
======
SeverinDK
That's really good!

------
gvuksic
this was really fun project :)

